# scope adjusting



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

do you guys that have scopes have to adjust your scope every day or just when the wind changes or where you are shooting from changes. thanks for the help :beer: :sniper:


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

I just keep mine zeroed in at a certain distance and aim low or high depending how far away.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I do the same as minipyro23


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

cool thanks for the info. what do you do about wind?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Figure that in just like high or low


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

coyote_buster
true


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Rabbits are kool.......


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

SOOOOOOOOO, whats your point Jiffy?


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> Rabbits are kool.......


k? :roll:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, keep it zeroed in on a fixed point. make sure when you adjust it the conditions are perfect. Clear skies and no wind.

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

yup... rabbits are cool when they are dead... haha **not sure where you were going with that**

i keep mine zeroed at one distance and figure in the variables(wind + distance) but i have a mildot scope so every dot at 100 yards is 3 inches so if the wind is 15 from the right side then i will look at my sheet and see how many dots i need to aim left...


----------

